# Pup always apart from others



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Visiting a 6 week old little of 12. Actually made a spot for myself in pen.

I was curious to see what little 'lone puppy' would do. Smallest male, not runt. Always last in everything. He is always apart from the others, though when actively engaged, brightens up. 

As breeders, what are your thoughts, suggestions, recommendations for this little guy. 

I guess what I'm asking is for a character evaluation sight unseen....which is probably not possible?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I was just reading "choosing a puppy" on The GSDCA-WDA Home Page.
They mentioned that there is always that one pup that everyone in the litter chooses to pick on. They bully him so he is shy or slow. They do mention that everything is fine if you take him away from others and he acts starts to play and act normal.

Not a breeder and I don't have feedback, but I would still choose him from the litter since I want a cuddler and that kinda pup sounds like he would love all the attention =) 

Good luck!


----------

